# Back after 6 years!



## Marriedlaydee

You'll see me haunting the 1st tri section and journals. 

We finally conceived! Never been pregnant before. I am pretty scared and paranoid. I just keep expecting every cramp, ache and niggle means I'm going to lose this little thing.

I'll battle through this time....the days seem to be taking forever and I hate to wish time away but I so so want this to work out.....

So if you see me about and I'm having a bad day, ignore me! I'll work it out and I am getting better. I've never wanted something more in my whole life apart from my husband. I really wish I am blessed to carry to full term and meet our baby.

:baby: :crib: ](*,)


----------



## calm

Massive congrats and welcome back!! X (I remember analizing every niggle and cramp myself, its very normal, I relaxed more after my 12 week scan, hopefully it will be like that for you X)


----------



## Marriedlaydee

calm said:


> Massive congrats and welcome back!! X (I remember analizing every niggle and cramp myself, its very normal, I relaxed more after my 12 week scan, hopefully it will be like that for you X)

That's SO reassuring to hear! It can feel so lonely especially when you can't share it with people yet! I have told a couple but none of them can really offer reassurance as they've not been pregnant. Only one is my mum but it's been almost 30 years for her!!!

Much love, :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome back and congratulations! :D


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Congratulations :hugs: and welcome back!


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome back and congratulations :cloud9:

<3


----------

